

Apple Needs to Quit iAd - _matthewpalmer
http://matthewpalmer.net/blog/2014/01/20/apple-needs-to-quit-iads/

======
calbear81
I agree with the point philosophically but a lot of recent data suggests that
it's getting harder and harder to get consumers to pay for apps and the
alternatives are limited today with ads being a well understood model to
support developers.

What has been working well has been in-app purchases so I wonder if we will
witness a faster move away from banner ads to having limited versions of apps
that have unlockable feature sets.

